# SHOW TABLE STATUS FROM xxxx



## xrax (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein ansonsten funktionierende Anbindung an einen MySQL-Server.
Alle querys wurden bisher einwandfrei ausgeführt und bei Bedarf ein ResultSet zurückgeliefert.

Nur bei der Abfrage:


```
SHOW TABLE STATUS FROM Datenbankname
```

bleibt das ResultSet leer.

Auf .getRow() kommt eine NullPointerException.

Woran liegt das? Was muss ich tun damits läuft? Über die Konsole funzt der Befehl.

Gruß und Dank
xrax


----------



## abollm (23. Mai 2005)

So einfach geht das auch nicht mit den Metadaten.

Sende mal ein Stück relevanten Codes, in dem du die Abfrage der Metadaten vornimmst.


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Mai 2005)

Im ResultSet ist kein .getRow??

verschluckst du irgendwo eine Exception??


----------

